# PER MINUTE RATE how does it work



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

i see a lot of focus on the per minute rate-- seems (maybe) most drivers think we are getting BOTH the /min and /mile rate on whole trip--

i am not sure but a yellow cab only gets a combination of one or the other-- /mile while moving no matter how slow-- and /min when stopped--

if Uber is same as yellow then /min is minimal-- i always look at the trip-- meaning would i want that ride if i had to wait for free--
example-- airport
SO if i have a rider to 7-11 and return for $5 each way and wait time on 10 mins at .15= 1.50 then its ok for me because if i end the trip-- chances r i will not get a new trip in that same 10 mins-- SO I GET THE SAME RIDER from the 7-11 back home and i loose the 1.50
MORE OFTEN my multi stop rides add up pretty good--
SO i had a trip from airport to pickup the riders last trip from his last job and then he was going back to airport-- he made total 5 stops-- PU, job office, 1st bank, 2nd BK, and drop off== $34
OF COURSE i am happy to wait 1st because i am a nice guy (LOL)-- and 2nd because i always want go to airport--
ON SHORT TRIPS-- i had a guy from home to cir-K-- one way would be min fare-- witth wait and return it was $11-- either way waits are not bad deal
NEEDLESS TO SAY A 25% RATE CUT STINKS-- but my only option is to find another job-- so if i decide to stay with Uber.....


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

A couple of years ago Uber clearly stated you would get the per minute rate if you moved less than 11 mph. Now I think you're getting both at the same time, however it's an extremely low per minute time.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

I was under the impression that we get both at the same time. It is calculated as base fare, per mile rate, and per minute rate then Uber/Lyft take their percentage cut from that total amount.

Is this not correct?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

We get both, total minutes and total mileage.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't even think about the per minute rate. It's not enough to justify waiting a lengthy time. In reality though the 11.25cents after commission pays for the fuel i use while on a trip. A 20 minute trip is a gal of gas woohoo!


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

In Detroit you need to drive faster than 60 mph for the per mile fee to be higher than the per minute fee. They get $18 per hour just for having people in their car. I bet Detroit drivers are becoming the slowest in the nation!


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Stygge said:


> In Detroit you need to drive faster than 60 mph for the per mile fee to be higher than the per minute fee. They get $18 per hour just for having people in their car. I bet Detroit drivers are becoming the slowest in the nation!


Touché !


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

What bizarre logic did they use to come up with that rate? Anyone have any insider knowledge? Seriously. I would love to know what data they used, etc.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

If you were look at my trips the minutes are MUCH more important to my pay than miles when it comes to cuts. City driving I get paid 3-4 minutes per paid mile. Most trips average only a mile or two. So cut the 2 mile trip by $0.10 a mile and I'm only out $0.20, but if it takes 10 minutes to complete that trip and you cut minutes $0.05, I'm out $0.50, so as far as I'm concerned they can cut mileage all they want if they'd just increase the minute charge proportionately.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> If you were look at my trips the minutes are MUCH more important to my pay than miles when it comes to cuts. City driving I get paid 3-4 minutes per paid mile. Most trips average only a mile or two. So cut the 2 mile trip by $0.10 a mile and I'm only out $0.20, but if it takes 10 minutes to complete that trip and you cut minutes $0.05, I'm out $0.50, so as far as I'm concerned they can cut mileage all they want if they'd just increase the minute charge proportionately.


For heavy traffic metropolitan areas, I think this is absolutely important. Hence why Detroit is a .30/.30. Rates are still heinous. But yeah.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Bruce DeVaux said:


> i see a lot of focus on the per minute rate-- seems (maybe) most drivers think we are getting BOTH the /min and /mile rate on whole trip--
> 
> i am not sure but a yellow cab only gets a combination of one or the other-- /mile while moving no matter how slow-- and /min when stopped--
> 
> ...


With a taximeter, the timer kicks in at or below 12 mph, on the UberApp, it's constant. So, 90 cents a mile is more like 1.30 per mile, factoring in the average bump from the timer ( but I'm guessing ).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

If you dont know how the per min rate works, you shouldnt be driving for Uber


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

I doesn't matter how slow you drive, at .30/.30 averaging much north of minimum wage is a crap shoot, trust me.


----------



## thyine (Jan 11, 2016)

I think the minute rates should be at least equal to min wage in each market.


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> With a taximeter, the timer kicks in at or below 12 mph, on the UberApp, it's constant. So, 90 cents a mile is more like 1.30 per mile, factoring in the average bump from the timer ( but I'm guessing ).


that is right-- i have checked one of my long distance trips-- it seems we get both per minute and mile on the entire trip-- i never checked this before the rate cuts so im not sure how it worked then


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

i have been so de-motivated after BTR rate cuts from 1.30/.40 to .90/,15-- it cut my income in about half-- in BTR these cuts will not increase volume-- because in BTR no competition except yellow cab-- and the 1.30/.40 already beat their rates-- so it was hard for me to understand why-- tonight i was reading and noticed a lot about lyft (not in BTR)-- i figured it out-- the reason that is-- uber is competing WORLD WIDE with other rideshare companies all over USA and the world-- as i looked at lyft rates in other cities-- they are right around uber rates-- i think the next few years will see more changes in rideshare--


----------

